# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  I-9 retention spreadsheet

## dforest115

Hello - I am Dawn.  I found a spreadsheet online that assists with the following.  In our HR department we are required by law to retain all I-9 forms for all active employees; 3 years after date of hire 1 year after date of termination, whichever is later. I-9 Retention calcuator spreadsheet.xlsxI-9 Retention calcuator spreadsheet.xlsx

I need help with the formula of which date is later!   See column F on the attached spreadsheet. 

Can anyone help with this?  

Thank you to all! 

Dawn

----------


## arlu1201

Hello dforest115, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## thakrish

Hi Dawn,

This is the introduction sub forum and those individuals that can help you would most likely not be looking here. Create a thread with your question in the below sub forum link then you would definitely get the best answer.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-formulas-and-functions/

Thanks
Geetha

----------

